# Thought I'd post here.



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I know this isn't the photography section but I thought they'd get more love here.

Haitiensis









Grammodes









Istlanum









Motaguense









Trimaculatum









Dovii


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice collection. I really envy you for having an istlanum. Still looking for them to become available. I might have to settle on grammodes instead. Do you have a female for the istlanum or is it a lone male?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Reiner said:


> Nice collection. I really envy you for having an istlanum. Still looking for them to become available. I might have to settle on grammodes instead. Do you have a female for the istlanum or is it a lone male?


I completely agree, I will have to read up on those bad boys. :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful fish ... the near solid black Istlanum is deffinately the highlight though, but I also like the gammy and it's nice to see a pure trimac.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks. The istlanum is a lone male and no breeding is planned. I sold the two female istlanums to a breeder in Texas. The istlanum is the most aggressive and personable fish I own.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

thats awesome, you have all of the fish I want, minus a few pikes, that I don't have space for! Nice fish, you should keep us posted on them.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

nice! i have always loved grammodes and haitiensis, Trimacs are nice to, yor Istlanum is a brute to LOL. all in all very nice.

*** never seen an Istlanum available before.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Beautiful trimac. How many tanks (and size) are you tending to with all those wide bodies?


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Voodoo Chilli said:


> Beautiful trimac. How many tanks (and size) are you tending to with all those wide bodies?


All the fish are in tanks by themselves.

Haitiensis is in a 75 (going in a 100 gallon that trimac is in)
Grammode is in a 55
Red tiger motag is in a 75
Trimac is in a 100 (going in the 75 the haitiensis is currently in)
Istlanum is in a 50 breeder
Dovii is in a 125


----------



## Jake Jackson (Apr 22, 2007)

Man that Trimac is awesome. My baby is just starting to get a red throat.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, I bet you've got huge arms from lugging around water buckets for water changes.

Great looking fish.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Where did you get the pure trimac from. Rapps??


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

convictkid said:


> Where did you get the pure trimac from. Rapps??


I got him and the dovii (wildcaught from Honduras) from fishfarm (Ken Davis).
I got the odo, istlanum, and grammodes from Rapps. The motaguense came from TNT Aquatics.


----------

